# Noob Question



## bamboomer (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry if this is posted somewhere on the forum. I searched first, then registered so i could ask here.

I have a TiVo that was just given to me. I'm just wondering, short of joining and paying subscription fees, is there anything i can do with this box? Is it possible to use it for nothing else but the ability to pause a stream and skip the commercials? Can i hook it up to a computer and use the HD for storage of movies and TV shows? I am fairly handy and have built several computers so opening the box and tinkering is expected.

If it's possible to make use of this can someone point me to a good site for finding instructions?

thanks!!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You'll need a subscription to do anything with it ...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo files are not like what you can easily access on a computer whether its PC or MAC by simply hooking up the drive to the computer.

Which tivo model do you have? A Series 2 or 3/HD/XL can use your network for accessing Tivo Service, and most other online services available. Just the Series 3/HD/XL can use Netflix/Youtube streaming. from the network. These also allow downloading of shows to computer or another tivo within the same network.


There are also an older Series 1 which was not designed for Networking of any kind without internal modification.

Most do require Tivo Service to get full functionality which includes TV guide data, etc.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The most you could do is replace the OS with a version of Debian and use the TiVo as a NAS. That takes a bit of doing (compiling code etc), and is power inefficient for what it will end up doing.

The least you could do is just buffer Live TV.
You cannot (within the rules of this forum) modify the TiVo software to enable subscribed features (recording, network transfer features) without paying, nor run alternative DVR software (well, you could , but nobody has written any, because the hardware details are a closed secret),


----------



## bamboomer (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback folks. it's really appreciated.

I looked at the TiVo last night and it is a Series 2. The sticker on it says Model TCD24008A 08-Oct-03.

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a NAS? Are you saying it's possible to buffer my incoming TV signal so i can pause and fast forward programs that i watch? If nothing else, this would be a nice use. Can you tell me how i do this? I currently subscribe to Comcast cable. Do i connect the cable to video-in on the TiVo and then pipe it out to the TV? Again, i'm sorry for such noob questions, but i would love to make use of this box but have no idea what to do with it. I can't really afford to add another subscription cost, but don't want to just throw it away or try to sell it on craigslist.

thanks again for the replies.



classicsat said:


> The most you could do is replace the OS with a version of Debian and use the TiVo as a NAS. That takes a bit of doing (compiling code etc), and is power inefficient for what it will end up doing.
> 
> The least you could do is just buffer Live TV.
> You cannot (within the rules of this forum) modify the TiVo software to enable subscribed features (recording, network transfer features) without paying, nor run alternative DVR software (well, you could , but nobody has written any, because the hardware details are a closed secret),


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

NAS is basically a box with a network interface and storage to store files. Network Accessible Storage.

Yes you can buffer Live TV with TiVos software and no sub.
With the buffered TV, you can pause, rewind, or fast forward. You can also reptat guided setup and get software updates.
Just set it up as if you were going to subscribe tot he TiVo service.


----------



## bamboomer (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Classicsat! That's the answer i was hoping for. I'm a big NBA fan (Go TrailBlazers!) and with the playoffs coming up, i would love to just be able to pause, rw and ff the games. Unfortunately, my friend didn't give me the remote and i'm hoping he can find it. Otherwise, i don't believe i can operate the TiVo ... right?

I think there was a typo in your response and i can't determine what you mean by "reptat guided setup..". When i set up the unit for this barebones use, will i need to plug it into a phone line? I'm assuming this is needed to get a software update...right? And lastly, will i need to keep the unit plugged into a phone line or just do this to update the OS? And... finally(!), will i be able to record any shows at all or use the interface for selecting programing to watch?

thanks again for all the help! I really appreciate it.



classicsat said:


> NAS is basically a box with a network interface and storage to store files. Network Accessible Storage.
> 
> Yes you can buffer Live TV with TiVos software and no sub.
> With the buffered TV, you can pause, rewind, or fast forward. You can also reptat guided setup and get software updates.
> Just set it up as if you were going to subscribe tot he TiVo service.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, it needs connected to phone or network to run through guided setup.

You can use a universal remote, but will need one that has the Thumbs keys as well. You can get replacement remotes from eBay sellers pretty reasonable.

Actually making recordings and selecting shows to watch is part of the subscribed service. Without service, you need to use an external guide (if you wish), and just punch in the channel number of the channel you wish to watch.


----------



## greaper (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, since this is a noob question, I will just pile on.

I currently have an RCA DVR, it does not have any subscription service and I just have to program it like a VCR to record when I want. It also pause's live tv. Because I have FIOS I do not use the channel tuner on it.

Can a Tivo box be configured to work like that? I do not need the guide, just the ability to program when to record and what channel and to pause live tv.

Just trying to figure out what to do if and when the RCA dies.

G


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

classicsat said:


> NAS is basically a box with a network interface and storage to store files. Network Accessible Storage.
> 
> Yes you can buffer Live TV with TiVos software and no sub.
> With the buffered TV, you can pause, rewind, or fast forward. You can also reptat guided setup and get software updates.
> Just set it up as if you were going to subscribe tot he TiVo service.


One can also use it as a network multimedia device, streaming audio, video, and photos from a networked PC for display on the TV. This would be an expensive proposition for a new TiVo, but since it was given to the OP...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not on a a standalone Series 2 without sub. Those features are part of the service.


----------

